# Keyboard not responding.

## johnathanh

I asked this in the installation forum also, not sure if it was more  appropriate here.

This is my story ..

I installed gentoo yesterday, I chose the 2.6.8.1 kernel, but it was not really having an easy time finding my root partition (SATA).. sooo today I upgraded to 2.6.8-R8, and installed udev instead of devfs (devfs is still installed, I didn't touch the /dev entries, devfs not being auto loaded on boot. etc) .. kernel boots up fine, no errors that I can see. I get a login prompt, but I can't type anything in. any ideas?

ps/2 keyboard

USB mouse (not responding either, but it may not be setup.)

(yes it's plugged in)  :Smile: 

thanks,

-j

----------

## dtor

Any chance to see .config you used?

----------

## johnathanh

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Any chance to see .config you used?

 

hope its ok to post this much here.... 

output from /var/log/messages below

thanks!!

-j

======================= .config =================

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

# CONFIG_WD80x3 is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRA is not set

# CONFIG_SMC9194 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

CONFIG_HP100=m

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

CONFIG_HERMES=y

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTSA=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_APOLLO=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_AUDPTR=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_BNS=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECEXT=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_KEYPC=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_LTLK=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SFTSYN=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SPKOUT=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_TXPRT=m

#

# Enter the 3 to 6 character keyword from the list above, or none for no default synthesizer on boot up.

#

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="n"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y

===========================================

====================/var/log/messages============

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste syslog-ng[7729]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste syslog-ng[7729]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r8 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 SMP Wed Oct 13 22:44:10 PDT 2004

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 511MB LOWMEM available.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste found SMP MP-table at 000f5160

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste On node 0 totalpages: 131056

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste DMI 2.2 present.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: RSDP (v000 IntelR                                    ) @ 0x000f6b90

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: RSDT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: FADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: MADT (v001 IntelR AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff7180

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTELR AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Processor #0 15:3 APIC version 20

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Processor #1 15:3 APIC version 20

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Built 1 zonelists

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6 ramdisk=8192 init=/linuxrc vga=788 splash=verbose gentoo=nodevfs

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste fbsplash: verbose

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Initializing CPU#0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Detected 2992.574 MHz processor.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Using tsc for high-res timesource

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sun Aug 29 23:46:14 EDT 2004 : initialized

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Memory: 512096k/524224k available (3340k kernel code, 11340k reserved, 1203k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Calibrating delay loop... 5914.62 BogoMIPS

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste monitor/mwait feature present.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste using mwait in idle threads.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Intel machine check architecture supported.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 03

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2925.83 usecs.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Initializing CPU#1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste masked ExtINT on CPU#1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Calibrating delay loop... 5980.16 BogoMIPS

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste monitor/mwait feature present.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Intel machine check architecture supported.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 03

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Total of 2 processors activated (11894.78 BogoMIPS).

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste init IO_APIC IRQs

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste calibrating APIC timer ...

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ..... CPU clock speed is 2992.0038 MHz.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ..... host bus clock speed is 199.0468 MHz.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Brought up 2 CPUs

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU0:  online

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste domain 0: span 03

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste groups: 01 02

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste domain 1: span 03

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste groups: 03

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste CPU1:  online

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste domain 0: span 03

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste groups: 02 01

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste domain 1: span 03

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste groups: 03

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Freeing initrd memory: 1057k freed

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste NET: Registered protocol family 16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb100, last bus=2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Using configuration type 1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 *14 15)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste SCSI subsystem initialized

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Linux Kernel Card Services

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste testing the IO APIC.......................

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IO APIC #2......

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .... register #00: 02000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .......    : physical APIC id: 02

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .......    : Delivery Type: 0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .......    : LTS          : 0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .... register #01: 00178020

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .......     : max redirection entries: 0017

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .......     : PRQ implemented: 1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .......     : IO APIC version: 0020

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .... IRQ redirection table:

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 09 003 03  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ to pin mappings:

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ0 -> 0:2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ1 -> 0:1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ3 -> 0:3

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ4 -> 0:4

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ5 -> 0:5

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ6 -> 0:6

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ7 -> 0:7

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ8 -> 0:8

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ9 -> 0:9

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ10 -> 0:10

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ11 -> 0:11

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ12 -> 0:12

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ13 -> 0:13

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ14 -> 0:14

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ15 -> 0:15

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ16 -> 0:16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ17 -> 0:17

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ18 -> 0:18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ19 -> 0:19

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ21 -> 0:21

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IRQ23 -> 0:23

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste .................................... done.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste rivafb: nVidia device/chipset 10DE002D

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste rivafb: RIVA MTRR set to ON

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste rivafb: setting virtual Y resolution to 52428

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste rivafb: PCI nVidia NV4 framebuffer ver 0.9.5b (nVidiaRIVA-VTNT2, 32MB @ 0xF0000000)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: NVidia Corporation, Riva TNT, Chip Rev B1 (OEM: NVidia)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:03c5

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c03fe, set palette = c00c0474

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 120 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 100 MHz

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: cannot reserve video memory at 0xf0000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xe380a000, size 16384k

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Machine check exception polling timer started.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Starting balanced_irq

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste udf: registering filesystem

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Initializing Cryptographic API

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (61 C)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hw_random: RNG not detected

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Using anticipatory io scheduler

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe4894000, 00:11:5b:4e:09:ee, IRQ 23

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ICH5: chipset revision 2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hdc: Hewlett-Packard CD-Writer Plus 9100, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 4096kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste libata version 1.02 loaded.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ata_piix version 1.02

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC000 ctl 0xC402 bmdma 0xD000 irq 18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xC800 ctl 0xCC02 bmdma 0xD008 irq 18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f61 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c41 87:4003 88:207f

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: lba48

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste scsi0 : ata_piix

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ata2: SATA port has no device.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste scsi1 : ata_piix

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2500JD-00H  Rev: 08.0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 >

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste NET: Registered protocol family 2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste NET: Registered protocol family 1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste NET: Registered protocol family 17

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 1 devices found

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste md: autorun ...

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste md: ... autorun DONE.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste usbcore: registered new driver hub

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem e489a000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste USB Mass Storage support registered.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 3812, last_flushed_trans_id 4541

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1006: found valid transaction start offset 3812, len 24 id 4542

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 19507741462244, trans_id 1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 3812, len 24 mount_id 26

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 3838

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 3838, len 21 mount_id 26

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 3861

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 3861, len 23 mount_id 26

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1095: setting journal start to offset 3886

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1037: journal_read_transaction, offset 3886, len 1382154240 mount_id -2113667064

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1146: journal_read_trans skipping because -2113667064 is != newest_mount_id 26

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 27

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: replayed 3 transactions in 0 seconds

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Adding 506008k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000bc00

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000b000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000b400

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000b800

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse® Optical] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49419 usecs

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste orinoco_pci.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Detected Orinoco/Prism2 PCI device at 0000:02:03.0, mem:0xF4100000 to 0xF4100FFF -> 0xe4a5f000, irq:21

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Reset done..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................;

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste Clear Reset..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................;

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste pci_cor : reg = 0x0 - FFFBC097 - FFFBBEA3

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth1: Station identity 001f:0005:0001:0003

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth1: Looks like an Intersil firmware version 1.3.5

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth1: MAC address 00:05:5D:EE:E5:E0

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth1: Station name "Prism  I"

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste eth1: ready

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Oct 14 01:04:28 celeste ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

Oct 14 01:04:29 celeste eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

Oct 14 01:04:29 celeste dhcpcd[7864]: DHCP_NAK server response received

Oct 14 01:04:30 celeste cron[7969]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)

----------

## dtor

Here is the problem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042. 
> 
> 

 

Try this patch: http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=linux-kernel&m=109270907812110&q=p3 and boot with "usb-handoff" option.

----------

## johnathanh

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Here is the problem:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042. 
> ...

 

  This fixed everything perfectly. thank you very much!

-j

----------

## prr56

I am having the same problem with development-sources 2.6.9_rc4. It's been driving me nuts. Everything boots up fine, but when I get to the login line-No friggin keyboard!  :Shocked:   I have a P4 3.0, ABIT IC7-G, 2 WD 80 gig hds Asus Geforce4Ti 4600. I have HT turned on in the kernel and am using smp=2. Everything was working fine until this morning. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.

----------

## prr56

Geez, I finally tracked it down to ACPI config. Had to turn off thermal and processor. Everything is fine now, hope this helps others  :Embarassed: 

----------

## belial666

i have the same problem on a 

IBM eServer 2.66 GHz XEON

running 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

-> now try 2 recompile the kernel without 

ACPI thermal + processor features...

i will post the result later...

belial

----------

## amcguinn

I'm having the same problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240160

Except I'm not getting the i8042 error on startup.

The keyboard code in the kernel seems to have been worked on heavily in recent weeks.

I too will try the ACPI changes (but it's a laptop, so I'd rather not lose too much ACPI functionality).

[/url]

----------

## belial666

recompile the kernel doesnt help... but i get it working (and hyperthreading to!)

 *kernel-boot-option wrote:*   

> acpi=ht usb-handoff

 

Now i get a keyboard and  the 2nd CPU!

Now i am happy!

Jan

----------

